# Phrases useful in forums



## id:roya

Hello, I thought maybe it would help beginners who want to ask questions but don't really know where to start or how to ask questions if there was a list of common phrases on language-related forums like this one:

English-Japanese

*Hello!* = こんにちは。
*I have a question.* = 質問があります。
*I'd like to ask a question.* = 質問したいのですが。
*I'd like to know if X. * = X かどうか知りたいのですが。
*What does X mean?:* = X とはどういう意味ですか?
*How do you translate X?* = X はどのように訳しますか?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = A と B のどちらが正しいですか?
*That's right.* = その通りです。
*That's wrong.* = 間違いです。
*I'm not sure.:* = 確かではないのですが。
*Now I understand it.:* = わかりました。
*Thank you in advance.:* = よろしくお願いします。
*Thank you.:* = ありがとうございます。/ (only after the question was answered) ありがとうございました。


----------



## zaby

*English-French :*

*Hello!* = Bonjour 
*I have a question.* = J'ai une question 
*I'd like to ask a question.* = J'aimerais poser une question 
*I'd like to know if X. *= J'aimerais savoir si _X_ 
*What does X mean?:* = Que veut dire_ X_ ? / Qu'est-ce que _X_ veut dire ? 
*How do you translate X?* = Comment peut-on traduire _X_ ?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Qu'est-ce qui est correct, _A_ ou _B _?
*That's right.* = C'est exact 
*That's wrong.* = C'est faux 
*I'm not sure.:* = Je ne suis pas sûr(e)
*Now I understand it.:* = Maintenant je comprends.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Merci d'avance 
*Thank you.:* = Merci.


----------



## parakseno

English-Romanian:*

Hello!* = Salut!  /  Bună! 
*I have a question.* = Am o întrebare
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Aş vrea să pun o întrebare.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Aş vrea să ştiu dacă X.
*What does X mean?:* = Ce înseamnă X?
*How do you translate X?* = Cum se traduce X?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Care este corect, A sau B?
*That's right.* = Este corect. 
*That's wrong.* = Este greşit.
*I'm not sure.:* = Nu sunt sigur(ă).
*Now I understand it.:* = Acum înţeleg.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Mulţumesc anticipat.
*Thank you.:* = Mulţumesc (more formal)/ Mersi.


----------



## poul

*English-Danish :*

*Hello!* = Hej.
*I have a question.* = Jeg har et spørgsmål.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Jeg vil gerne spørge om noget.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Jeg vil gerne vide om _X_ 
*What does X mean?:* = Hvad betyder_ X_ ? 
*How do you translate X?* = Hvordan oversætter du _X_ til (to)?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Hvilken er den rigtige, _A_ eller _B _?
*That's right.* = Det er rigtigt.
*That's wrong.* = Det er forkert.
*I'm not sure.:* = Jeg er ikke sikker.
*Now I understand it.:* = Nu forstår jeg det.
*Thank you in advance.:* = På forhånd tak. 
*Thank you.:* = Tak.


----------



## Outsider

English-Portuguese:


*Hello!* = Olá! / Oi!
*I have a question.* = Tenho uma pergunta.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Gostaria de fazer uma pergunta.
*I'd like to know if X. * = Queria saber se X.
*What does X mean?:* = O que quer dizer X?
*How do you translate X?* = Como se traduz X?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Qual é que está bem, A ou B?
*That's right.* = Certo.
*That's wrong.* = Errado.
*I'm not sure.:* = Não tenho a certeza.
*Now I understand it.:* = Já entendi.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Agradeço desde já.
*Thank you.:* = Obrigado. (said by a male) / Obrigada. (said by a female)


----------



## ~*LaNa-J*~

*English-Hebrew:*

*Hello!* - שלום (shalom) 
*I have a question.* - יש לי שאלה ( ysh lee sh'elah)
*I'd like to ask a question. -* הייתי רוצה לשאול שאלה (hayeti rotssih\rotssah lesh'ool sh'elah)
*I'd like to know if X* - הייתי רוצה לדעת אם x (hayeti rotssh\rotssah lada'at 'em x)
*How do you translate X?* איך אתה\את\אתם\אתן מתרגם\מתרגמת\מתרגמים\מתרגמות x? ('iekh atah\at\atem\aten metargim\metargemit\metargemem\metargemot x?)
*Which one is correct, A or B? -* איזה הוא הנכון, A או B ('ezee ho hankhon, A o B?)
*That's right. -* זה נכון ( zih nakhon)
*That's wrong. -* זה לא נכון ( zih lo nakhon)
*I'm not sure. -* אני לא בטוח\בטוחה ( ani lo batwakh\btokhah)
*Now I understand it. -* עכשיו אני הבנתי את זה ('akhshav ani hevante it zih)
*Thank you in advance.* - תודה מראש ( todah merosh)
*Thank you. -* תודה (todah)


----------



## Turuncan

English-Turkish:

*Hello!* = Merhaba.
*I have a question.* = Bir sorum var.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Bir soru sormak istiyorum.
*I'd like to know if X. *= X'in ... olup olmadığını öğrenmek istiyorum. (You must complete this sentence in order to fill the blank. For example, if you say "I'd like to know if X is red.", it is "X'in kırmızı olup olmadığını öğrenmek istiyorum." in Turkish.)
*What does X mean?:* = X ne demek?/X ne anlama gelir?
*How do you translate X?* = X'i nasıl çevirirsin? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Hangisi doğru, A mı B mi? 
*That's right.* = Doğru/Bu doğru(dur).
*That's wrong.* = Yanlış/Bu yanlış(tır). 
*I'm not sure.:* = Emin değilim. 
*Now I understand it.:* = Şimdi anlıyorum. 
*Thank you in advance.:* = Şimdiden teşekkürler. 
*Thank you.:* = Teşekkür ederim/Teşekkürler (= Thanks).


----------



## Bienvenidos

Let me try the Spanish.

*Hello!* = Hola
*I have a question.* = Tengo una pregunta
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Quisiera hacer una pregunta
*I'd like to know if X. *= Quisiera saber si.......
*What does X mean?:* = ¿Qué quiere decir X? ¿Qué significa X?
*How do you translate X?* = ¿Cómo traducirías X?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Cuál es el correcto, A o B?
*That's right.* = (You're right) Tienes rázon.
*That's wrong.* = (You're wrong) Te equivocas
*I'm not sure.:* = No estoy seguro(a)
*Now I understand it.:* = Ahora lo entiendo/comprendo
*Thank you in advance.:* = Gracias por adelanto
*Thank you.:* = ¡Muchas gracias!
*It doesn't make sense* = No tiene sentido
*It makes sense* = tiene sentido
I added a few. Feel free to correct me/add to this.

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Cnaeius

English - Italian

*Hello!* = Ciao! / Salve!
*I have a question.* = Ho /Avrei una domanda 
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Vorrei porre una domanda 
*I'd like to know if X. *= Mi piacerebbe sapere se _X_ 
*What does X mean?:* = Che cosa significa X ? 
*How do you translate X?* = Come si può tradurre _X_ ?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Quale è corretta, _A_ o _B _?
*That's right.* = Esatto 
*That's wrong.* = Sbagliato 
*I'm not sure.:* = Non sono certo/sicuro
*Now I understand it.:* = Ora capisco
*Thank you in advance.:* = Grazie in anticipo 
*Thank you.:* = Grazie


Ciao


----------



## Henryk

*English - German*

*Hello!* = Hallo!
*I have a question.* = Ich habe eine Frage.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Ich würde gerne eine Frage stellen.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Ich wüsste gern, ob ...
*What does X mean?:* = Was bedeutet ...?
*How do you translate X?* = Singular: _Wie würdest du ... übersetzen?_ Plural: _Wie würdet ihr ... übersetzen?_
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Welche Version ist richtig, A oder B?
*That's right.* = Das ist richtig.
*That's wrong.* = Das ist falsch.
*I'm not sure.:* = Ich bin mir nicht sicher.
*Now I understand it.:* = Jetzt verstehe ich's.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Danke im Voraus.
*Thank you.:* = Dankeschön.


----------



## Granaas

*English - Norwegian.

* *Hello!* = Hei!
*I have a question.* = Jeg har et spørmål.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Jeg vil gjerne spørre om noe.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Jeg lurer på om X ...
*What does X mean?:* = Hva betyr X?
*How do you translate X?* = _Hvordan oversetter du X?_
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Hvilken er riktig, A eller B?
*That's right.* = Det er riktig.
*That's wrong.* = Det er galt.
*I'm not sure.:* = Jeg er ikke sikker.
*Now I understand it.:* = Nå forstår jeg det.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Takk, på forhånd.
*Thank you.:* = Takk.


----------



## elroy

Great thread!

English-Arabic:

*Hello!* = *ًمرحبا* _(marHaban)_
*I have a question.* = *عندي سؤال* _('indi su'aalun)_
*I'd like to ask a question.* = *أود أن أطرح سؤالاً* _(awaddu an aTraHa su'aalan)_
*I'd like to know if X. *=* أود أن أعلم إذا X...* _(awaddu an a'lama itha X...)_
*What does X mean?* = *ماذا يعني X؟* _(maatha ya'ni X?)_
*How do you translate X?* = *كيف يُترجم X؟*_ (kayfa yutarjamu X?)_
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = *ما هو الصواب، A أم B؟* _(ma huwa 'S-Sawaabu, A am B?)_
*That's right.* = *هذا صحيح* _(Haatha SaHiiHun)_
*That's wrong.* = *هذا خطأ* _(Haatha khaTa'un)_
*I'm not sure.* = *لست متأكداً* (_lastu muta'akkidan_ - if speaker is male); *لست متأكدة* (_lastu muta'akkidatan_ - if speaker is female)
*Now I understand it.* = *الآن قد فهمت* (_al'aan qad fahimtu_)
*Thank you in advance.* = *شكراً سلفاً* (_shukran salafan_)
*Thank you. = شكراً* (_shukran_)


----------



## illerdi

*English - Basque:*

*Hello!* = Kaixo
*I have a question.* = Galdera bat daukat 
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Gladera bat egin nahiko nuke 
*I'd like to know if X. *= Jakin nahiko nuke X 
*What does X mean?:* = zer esan nahi du X-k?  
*How do you translate X?* = Nola itzultzen da X? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Zein da zuzena A edo B? 
*That's right.* = Hori zuzena da/ Hori ongi dago 
*That's wrong.* = Hori okerra da
*I'm not sure.:* = Ez nago zihur
No*w I understand it.:* = Orain ulertzen dut 
*Thank you in advance.:* = Eskerrik asko aldez aurretik 
*Thank you.:* = Eskerrik asko


----------



## betulina

In Catalan it could be:

*Hello!* = Hola!
*I have a question.* =  Tinc una pregunta. 
*I'd like to ask a question.* =  Voldria fer una pregunta.
*I'd like to know if X. *= M'agradaria saber si...
*What does X mean?:* = Què vol dir  X?
*How do you translate X?* =  Com traduiríeu X? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* =  Quin(a) està bé, A o B?
*That's right.* = Està bé / És correcte.
*That's wrong.* = No està bé / Està malament / No és correcte.
*I'm not sure.:* = No n'estic segur(a).
No*w I understand it.:* = Ja ho entenc. 
*Thank you in advance.:* =  Gràcies per endavant. 
*Thank you.:* = Gràcies.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch 

*Hello!* = Hallo!
*I have a question.* = Ik heb een vraag. 
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Ik zou graag een vraag willen stellen.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Ik zou graag willen weten of X.
*What does X mean?:* = Wat betekent X?
*How do you translate X?* = Hoe vertaal je X? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Welke (van de twee) klopt, A of B?
*That's right.* = Dat klopt / Dat is juist / Dat is goed.
*That's wrong.* = Dat klopt niet / Dat is fout / Dat is verkeerd.
*I'm not sure.:* = Ik weet het niet zeker.
No*w I understand it.:* = Nu snap ik het / Nu begrijp ik het. 
*Thank you in advance.:* = Alvast bedankt. 
*Thank you.:* = Bedankt / Dank je / Dank je wel.


----------



## linguist786

Good idea for a thread!

English-Hindi/Urdu

*Hello!* = Namaste! (Hindi)/Aadaab arz hai (Urdu)
*I have a question -* Mere paas (ek) sawaal hai
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Mujhe (ek) sawaal puchna hai.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Mai jaan-na chahta hu agar/Mai maalum karna chahta hu agar..
*What does X mean?:* = (X) yaani?
*How do you translate X?* = (X) kaa tarjuma kese karte hein?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Inn mein se kyaa theek hai? (A) yaa (B)?
*That's right.* = Ye theek hai.
*That's wrong.* = Ye galat hai.
*I'm not sure.:* = Mai baraabar nahee jaantaa.
*Now I understand it.:* = Abhi mai samjaa (male)/Abhi mai samjee(female)
*Thank you in advance.:* = Pehle se shukriyaa
*Thank you.:* = Shukriyaa (Hindi & Urdu)/Dhanyavaad (only Hindi)
English-Gujarati:

*Hello!* = Namaskaar!/Salaam (if you're muslim!)
*I have a question.* = Maari paasay sawaal che.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Manay ek sawaal puchwu che.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Manay jaur-wuch agar..
*What does X mean?:* = X itlay (soo)?
*How do you translate X?* = Aano tarjumo soo thai che? :
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Kai baraabar che? (A) nikar (B)?
*That's right.* = Aa theek che.
*That's wrong.* = Aa galat che.
*I'm not sure.:* = Manay baraabar khabar nathi.
*Now I understand it.:* = Avay manay samjar pairee
*Thank you in advance.:* = Pelle thi dhanyavaad
*Thank you.:* = Dhanyavaad


----------



## linguist786

Henryk said:
			
		

> *English - German*
> 
> *Hello!* = Hallo!
> *I have a question.* = Ich habe eine Frage.
> *I'd like to ask a question.* = Ich würde gerne eine Frage stellen.
> *I'd like to know if X. *= Ich wüsste gern, ob ...
> *What does X mean?:* = Was bedeutet ...?
> *How do you translate X?* = Singular: _Wie würdest du ... übersetzen?_ Plural: _Wie würdet ihr ... übersetzen?_
> *Which one is correct, A or B?* = Welche Version ist richtig, A oder B?
> *That's right.* = Das ist richtig.
> *That's wrong.* = Das ist falsch.
> *I'm not sure.:* = Ich bin mir nicht sicher.
> *Now I understand it.:* = Jetzt verstehe ich's.
> *Thank you in advance.:* = Danke im Voraus.
> *Thank you.:* = Dankeschön.


For "How do you translate X", i'd say "Wie übersetzt man.." It's used in the sense "How does _one_ translate.."


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> For "How do you translate X", i'd say "Wie übersetzt man.." It's used in the sense "How does _one_ translate.."


 
Nevertheless you can use "du" and "ihr" in some cases to mean "man". 

Another remark: It is "*Danke schön*". "Dankeschön" is a noun.


----------



## ronanpoirier

In hungarian:

*Hello!* = Szía 
*I have a question.* = Van egy kérdésem 
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Egy kérdés akarnak tudni.  
*I'd like to know if X. *= Akarnak tudni ha X... 
*What does X mean?:* = Mi X-nek jelentése? 
*How do you translate X?* =  Mi X-nek fordítása? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Melyik korrekt, A vagy B?  
*That's right.* = Az korrekt. 
*That's wrong.* = Az helytelen. 
*I'm not sure.:* = Nem vagyok biztos. 
*Now I understand it.:* = Nem értem. 
*Thank you in advance.:* = Köszönöm elõlegképpen. 
*Thank you.:* = Köszönöm / Köszi / Nagyon köszönöm.

I have tried my best, CORRECTIONS PLEASE!


----------



## Joruro

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Let me try the Spanish.
> 
> *Thank you in advance.:* = Gracias por adelanto


 
Permíteme corregirte esta opción que no considero correcta: "Gracias por adelantado" o bien "Gracias de antemano"


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Hello!* = Namaskaar!/Salaam (if you're muslim!)


 
Don't you use "namaste" in Gujarati, too? When I searched for "નમસ્તે" on Google, I found many hits, so I guess it must be correct. But I can't find any "ka" or "ra" in it, only "te" at the end. 



> *Thank you.:* = Dhanyavaad


 
I found "shuukria": શુકરીઆ. What do you think of this one?


----------



## Marijka

In Polish:

*Hello!* = Cześć! or Witam!
*I have a question.* = Mam pytanie.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Chciałabym(fem.)/Chciałbym(masc.) zadać pytanie.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Chciałabym(f.)/Chciałbym(m.) się dowiedzieć czy X.
*What does X mean?:* = Co znaczy X? 
*How do you translate X?* = Jak można przetłumaczyć X? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Która wersja jest poprawna, A czy B? 
*That's right.* = To jest dobrze/ poprawnie.
*That's wrong.* = To jest źle.
*I'm not sure.:* = Nie jestem pewna (fem.) / pewnien (masc.)
*Now I understand it.:* = Teraz rozumiem.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Z góry dziękuję.
*Thank you.:* = Dziękuję (bardzo).
*I agree.* = Zgadzam się.
*I doubt.* = Wątpię.
*Sorry/ Excuse me* = Przepraszam.


----------



## Marijka

In Ukrainian:
*Hello!* = Привіт!
*I have a question.* = Я маю таке питання.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Я хотіла б (f.)/ хотів би (m.) завдати питання.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Я хотіла б (f.)/ хотів би (m.) знати чи X.
*What does X mean?:* = Що позначає X? 
*How do you translate X?* = Як  можна перекласти X?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* =  Котра версія є правільна, А чи В?
*That's right.* = Правільно / Добре.
*That's wrong.* = Неправільно. 
*I'm not sure.* = Я не впевнена (f.)/ впевнений (m.)
*Now I understand it.*= Я вже розумію.
*Thank you.* = Дякую.
*I agree*. = Я згодна (f.)/ згоден (m.)
*I doubt*. = Сумніваюсь.
*I'm sorry/Excuse me* = Перепрошую/Вибачте


----------



## avalon2004

Phrases in G_reek/Ελληνικά_

Hello= *Γεια σας*/Geia sas
I have a question=* Έχω μια ερώτηση/*Exo mia erotisi
I'd like to ask a question= *Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι*/Tha ithela na rotiso kati
I'd like to know if X..=* Θέλω να ξέρω αν X*/Thelo na ksero an X
What does X mean?= *Τι σημαίνει Χ;*/Ti simainei X
How do you translate X?= *Πώς μεταφράζω/Πώς να μεταφράσω Χ;*/Pos metafrazo X
*Which one's correct?= *Ποιος είναι σωστός (απ΄αυτούς)*;/Poios einai sostos
*That's right= *(Αυτός) είναι σωστός*/Aftos einai sostos
*That's wrongt= *(Αυτός) είναι λάθος*/Aftos einai lathos
I'm not sure= *Δεν είμαι σίγουρος (σίγουρη *for females*)* /Dhen eimai sigouros/sigouri
Now I understand it= *Τώρα το κατάλαβα*/Tora to katalava
Thanks in advance= *Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων*/Efxaristo ek ton proteron
Thanks (a lot)= *Ευχαριστώ (πολύ)*/Efxaristo poly
I agree= *Συμφωνώ (μαζί σας)*/Symfono
I doubt it= *Το αμφιβάλλω*/To amfivallo
Sorry=* Συγνώμη*/Signomi
Excuse me= *Με συγχωρείτε*/Me synxoreite

*--If you happen to know that the word being referred to is feminine, then the phrases alter like this:
*Ποια είναι σωστή (απ΄αυτές)
Αυτή είναι σωστή *
*Αυτή είναι λάθος

*


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Don't you use "namaste" in Gujarati, too? When I searched for "નમસ્તે" on Google, I found many hits, so I guess it must be correct. But I can't find any "ka" or "ra" in it, only "te" at the end.


namaskaar and namaste are the same thing really. i don't know what the difference is exactly. I'll try and find out, but at the moment, i don't think there's anything. And even if there is, it'd be negligable. A bit like "Hi!" and "Hey!"


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> I found "shuukria": શુકરીઆ. What do you think of this one?


Ye of course! I think i didn't put that because to me it sounded a little too "hindified/urdufied", but it works in gujarati as-well. 
So:
Urdu: Shukriyaa
Hindi: Shukriyaa/Dhanyavaad
Gujarati: Shukriyaa/Dhanyavaad

Shukriyaa is said in all three, but Dhanyavaad is a very Indian word, which comes from Sanksrit. That's why it can be said in Gujarati and Hindi. Urdu is not really an 'Indian' language - it's called Hindi in India, and therefore we can't really say "Dhanyavaad".


----------



## Tisia

*English-Persian:

Hello!* =  سلام  (salam)
*I have a question.* = يه سوال دارم (Ye so'al daram)
*I'd like to ask a question.* =   ميخوام يه سوال بپرسم (mikham ye so'al beporsam.)
*I'd like to know if X. *= ميخوام بدونم که آيا ايکس ..(mikham bedonam ke aya X....) 
*What does X mean?:* = اين يعني چه؟ (in ya'ni che?). _This only one way to say it._
*How do you translate X?* = ترجمه ي اين چي ميشه؟ (tarjamaye in che misheh?)
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = کدامشون درسته، آ يا ب؟ (kodameshon dorosteh, a ya be?)
*That's right.* = درسته (dorosteh.)
*That's wrong.* = درست نيست (dorost nist: _it isnot correct_) *OR* غلطه (ghalateh.)
*I'm not sure.:* = مطمئن نيستم (motma'en nistam.)
*Now I understand it.:* = حالا فهميدم (hala fahmidam) *OR* حالا ميفهمم (hala mifahmam)
*Thank you in advance.:* = پيشاپيش ممنون (pishapish mamnun)
*Thank you.:* = ممنونم (mamnunam) *OR *متشکرم (motshakeram) *OR* مرسي (merci)
_Those are only the colloquial translations._

*English-Kurdish:

Hello!* =  سلاو  (selaw)
*I have a question.* = سواليکم هه يه. (so'aliken haya)
*I'd like to ask a question.* =   ئه مه وي سواليک بکه م. (amawi so'alik bekam)
*I'd like to know if X. *= ئه مه وي بزانم ئايا اکس..(amawi bezanem aya x...) 
*What does X mean?:* = ماناي ئه مه چييه؟ (manai ama chi'ya?).
*How do you translate X?* = ته رجه مه ي ئه مه چي ده بي؟ (tarjamay ama chi dabe?)
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = کامه يان دوروسته، آ يان ب؟(kamayan dorostah, a yan be?)
*That's right.* =  دوروسته (dorostah.)
*That's wrong.* =  نادوروسته (nadorostah)
*I'm not sure.:* = موتمه ئن نيم (motma'en nim.)
*Now I understand it.:* = ئيستا تيگه يشتم  (ista ti gayeshtem) *OR* ئيستا تيئه گه م (ista ti agam)
*Thank you in advance.:* = پيشه کي سوپاس (pishaki sopas)
*Thank you.:* = سوپاست ده که م (sopaset dakam) OR  سوپاس (sopas)

*English-Finnish:

Hello!* =  Hei *OR* Terve
*I have a question.* = Minulla on kysymys.
*I'd like to ask a question.* =  Haluaisin kysyä jotain.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Haluaisin tietää jos X....
*What does X mean?:* =  Mitä X tarkoitaa?
*How do you translate X?* = Kuinka käännät sanan X? 
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Kumpi on oikein, A vai B?
*That's right.* =  Totta *OR* oikein.
*That's wrong.* =  Se on väärin.
*I'm not sure.:* = En ole varma.
*Now I understand it.:* = Nyt minä ymmärrän.   
*Thank you in advance.:* = Kiitos etukäteen.
*Thank you.:* = Kiitos *OR* kitti.

Regards
Tisia


----------



## larosa

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> In hungarian:
> 
> *Hello!* = Szia
> *I have a question.* = Van egy kérdésem
> *I'd like to ask a question.* = (Egy kérdés akarnak tudni.) Lenne egy kérdésem.
> *I'd like to know if X. *= (Akarnak tudni ha X...)
> *What does X mean?:* = Mi X-nek jelentése? Mit jelent X?
> *How do you translate X?* = (Mi X-nek fordítása?) Hogy fordítanád (fordítod) X-t?
> *Which one is correct, A or B?* = Melyik (korrekt) helyes/jó, A vagy B?
> *That's right.* = Az korrekt.
> *That's wrong.* = Az helytelen.
> *I'm not sure.:* = Nem vagyok biztos benne.
> *Now I understand it.:* = Nem értem.
> *Thank you in advance.:* = Előre is köszönöm.
> *Thank you.:* = Köszönöm / Köszi / Nagyon köszönöm.
> 
> I have tried my best, CORRECTIONS PLEASE!


 
Hello!

It's very good, but needs some corrections. I think it will be useful. 

Instead of 'korrekt' _helyes_ or _jó_ are commonly used in Hungarian.
In the 1st person singular there is an _é _in the ending of the verb, not _a_ (akarnék).

I'd like to ask something.= Szeretnék kérdezni valamit.
I'd like to know if this is correct. = Szeretném tudni, hogy (ez) helyes-e?

I hope it helps 

larosa


----------



## cyrille2188

*English to Tagalog

**English-Finnish:

Hello!* = Mabuhay! (literally "long live"; formal)/ Hello! 
*I have a question.* = Mayroon akong tanong.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Gusto ko sanang magtanong.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Gusto ko sanang malaman kung X.
*What does X mean?:* = Anong ibig sabihin ng X?
*How do you translate X?* = Paano mo sasabihin sa Tagalog ang X?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Alin ang tama, A o B?
*That's right.* = Tama iyan.
*That's wrong.* = Mali iyan.
*I'm not sure.:* = Hindi ako sigurado.
*Now I understand it.:* = Ngayon naiintindihan ko na.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Salamat [in advance]; (being a bilingual country, some English loan words have taken over old expressions and I don't know how to say "in advance" in Tagalog besides "in advance" itself.)
*Thank you.:* = Salamat!


----------



## Pivra

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Don't you use "namaste" in Gujarati, too? When I searched for "નમસ્તે" on Google, I found many hits, so I guess it must be correct. But I can't find any "ka" or "ra" in it, only "te" at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> I found "shuukria": શુકરીઆ. What do you think of this one?


 
I think namaskar means more like salutation (guessing from the suffix -kar in Thai, and Namas means to salute) Shuukria sounds Urdu to me. Probably from Arabic's Shukran.

Thai
*Hello!* = Sawasdee krab/ kha
*I have a question.* = Rao mee kamtham a krab/ kha
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Rao yhak ja tham khamtham a' krab/ kha
*I'd like to know if X. *= Rao yhak ja ru wa annee keau________ reau plao?
*What does X mean?:* = Annee plae wa arai?
*How do you translate X?* = Khun ja plae annee wa yangrai?
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Annai keau an tee thook, A reau B?
*That's right.* = Annee thook laew krab/ kha
*That's wrong.* = Annee phid (soft P) na krab/ kha
*I'm not sure.:* = Rao mai naejai na krab/ kha
*Now I understand it.:* = Tonnee rao khaojai laew krab/ kha
*Thank you in advance.:* = rao khor khobphrakhun ruangnha a krab/ kha
*Thank you.:* = khobkhun mak krab/ kha

(krab is you are male, kha if you are female)
annee = ambiguity or X..


----------



## la tierra

*Hello:* Selam
*I have a question:* Bir sorum var
*I would like to ask a question:* Bir soru sormak istiyorum
*I would like to know if X.....:* X......mi/mı/mu/mü  bilmek istiyorum.
*What does X mean?:* X ne demek?
*How do you translate X?:* X 'i nasıl tercüme edersiniz?
*Which one is correct, A or B?:* Hangisi doğru, A mı B mi?
*That's right!:* Doğru!
*That's wrong!:* Yanlış!
*I'm not sure.:* Emin değilim.
*Now I understand it:* Şimdi anladım/anlıyorum.
*Thank you in advance.:* Gerçekten teşekkür ederim.
*Thank you:* Teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Maja

English - Serbian

*Hello!* = Zdravo!
*I have a question.* = Imam jedno pitanje.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Želeo (female "želela") bih da postavim jedno pitanje.
*I'd like to know if X. *= Želeo (female "želela") bih da znam da li X.
*What does X mean?* = Šta znači X?
*How do you translate X?* = Kako ti prevodiš X? (formal address "Kako Vi prevodite X?")
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = Koje je tačno, A ili B?
*That's right.* = Tako je. (or "To je tačno").
*That's wrong.* = Nije tako. (or "To je netačno/pogrešno").
*I'm not sure.* = Nisam siguran (female "sigurna").
*Now I understand it.* = Sada razumem.
*Thank you in advance.* = Hvala unapred.
*Thank you.* = Hvala

Pozdrav!


----------



## anthodocheio

*Which one's correct?= *Ποιος είναι σωστός (απ΄αυτούς)*;/Poios einai sostos
*That's right= *(Αυτός) είναι σωστός*/Aftos einai sostos
*That's wrongt= *(Αυτός) είναι λάθος*/Aftos einai lathos

Althought the greek of mr. Avalon is realy good I would like to correct something. ( not realy correct but say it in a more common form)

*Which one's correct?= *Ποιό είναι το σωστό;/ Pio ine to sosto
*That's right= *Σωστά
*That's wrong=* Λάθος


----------



## kusurija

Very usefull phrases! 

English – Czech



*Hello!* = Ahoj.
*I have a      question.* =       Mám dotaz.
*I'd like      to ask a question.* = Chtěl(m.)/chtěla(f.) bych se zeptat.
*I'd like      to know if X. *= Rád(m.)/ráda(f.) bych      věděl/věděla(m/f.), zda(_or_ jestli) X.
*What does      X mean?:* = Co znamená X?
*How do you      translate X?* = Jak přeložíte X?
*Which one      is correct, A or B?* = Co je správně: A nebo B?
*That's      right.* = Tak/takto je to správně.
*That's      wrong.* = To je chyba (_or_ omyl).
*I'm not      sure.:* = Nevím to jistě. _or_ Nejsem si (tím) jistý(m.)/jistá(f.).
*Now I      understand it.:* = Teď tomu rozumím.
*Thank you      in advance [for].:* = Děkuji předem. [za... (_here write, what do      You thank for_ [it = to])]
*Thank      you.:* = Děkuji. (formal) Díky. (less formal or unformal).
 
  English – Lithuanian



*Hello!* = Labas.
*I have a      question.* =       Turiu (tokį) klausimą.
*I'd like      to ask a question.* = Norėčiau paklausti.
*I'd like      to know if X. *= Norėčiau sužinoti, ar X.
*What does      X mean?:* = Ką reiškia  X?
*How do you      translate X?* = Kaip      išverstumete(formal)/išverstum X?
*Which one      is correct, A or B?* = Kas (_or _Kuris atvejis) yra teisingai: A ar B?
*That's      right.* = Šitaip (yra) teisingai _or simply_ Teisingai.
*That's      wrong.* = Tai klaida. _or_ Ne taip. _or_ Klaidingai.
*I'm not      sure.:* = Nesu tuo tikras(m.)/tikra(f.). _or_ Tiksliai nežinau.
*Now I      understand it.:* = Dabar supratau.
*Thank you      in advance [for].:* = Dėkui iš anksto.
*Thank      you.:* = Ačiū.


----------



## Encolpius

ronanpoirier said:


> In hungarian:
> 
> *That's right.* = Az korrekt. Ez helyes.
> *That's wrong.* = Az helytelen. Ez helytelen.
> 
> I have tried my best, CORRECTIONS PLEASE!



Excellent, but... just to be precise.


----------



## mcibor

Marijka said:


> In Polish:
> 
> *Hello!* = Cześć! or Witam!
> *I have a question.* = Mam pytanie.
> *I'd like to ask a question.* = Chciałabym(fem.)/Chciałbym(masc.) zadać pytanie.
> *I'd like to know if X. *= Chciałabym(f.)/Chciałbym(m.) się dowiedzieć czy X.
> *What does X mean?:* = Co znaczy X?
> *How do you translate X?* = Jak można przetłumaczyć X?
> *Which one is correct, A or B?* = Która wersja jest poprawna, A czy B?
> *That's right.* = To jest dobrze/ poprawnie.
> *That's wrong.* = To jest źle.
> *I'm not sure.:* = Nie jestem pewna (fem.) / pewien (masc.)
> *Now I understand it.:* = Teraz rozumiem.
> *Thank you in advance.:* = Z góry dziękuję.
> *Thank you.:* = Dziękuję (bardzo).
> *I agree.* = Zgadzam się.
> *I doubt.* = Wątpię.
> *Sorry/ Excuse me* = Przepraszam.



Small typo


----------



## Epilio

English - Galician.


*Hello!* = ¡Ola!
*I have a question.* = Teño unha pregunta.
*I'd like to ask a question.* = Quixera facerche unha pregunta.
*I'd like to know if X. * = Quixera saber se...
*What does X mean?:* = ¿Qué quer dicir X?.
*How do you translate X?* = ¿Como traducirías X?.
*Which one is correct, A or B?* = ¿Cal é a correcta?.
*That's right.* = Iso é certo.
*That's wrong.* = Iso é falso.
*I'm not sure.:* = Non estou seguro.
*Now I understand it.:* = Entendoo agora.
*Thank you in advance.:* = Grazas por adiantado
*Thank you.:* = Grazas.


----------

